
MP-safe Networking in NetBSD [pdf] - metalliqaz
http://www.bsdcan.org/2017/schedule/attachments/417_BSDCan2017-ozaki-nakahara.pdf
======
gtirloni
Some additional context:

[https://www.netbsd.org/gallery/presentations/ozaki-r/2015_As...](https://www.netbsd.org/gallery/presentations/ozaki-r/2015_AsiaBSDCon/ABC2015-P4C-paper.pdf)

